# Man dies after being electrocuted while clearing a tree



## NC4AB (Apr 14, 2010)

A Thomasville (NC) man died of injuries from being accidentally electrocuted while clearing a tree in Burlington on Wednesday afternoon. 

According to H.G. Coble, a retired officer with the Burlington Police Department, William Ricky Phillips Jr., 35, of 212 Washboard Road, lot 1, Thomasville, owner of Woodworx Tree Service of the same address, was working on clearing a tree on private property in the 300 block of North Gurney Street in Burlington. 

Coble said a police report stated that an unsecured limb came into contact with the electrical line and Phillips. 

Alamance County Rescue, Alamance County EMS and Burlington police responded to the call just after noon. There were no other injuries.

Link:


----------



## treemandan (Apr 14, 2010)

To all those regular tree climbers out there who are sent to work around wires:
DON"T DO IT !!! That is what the power company is for. They have all that proper equipment which makes men come out alive... we don't.
RIP


----------



## boutselis (Apr 15, 2010)

I know this doesn't have to do with trees but the report reminded me of something that happened near my area. A while back when aluminum prices were very high a guy thought he would climb a pole and cut out the heavy aluminum ground wire so he could recycle it.

he died. 

ground wires often carry a lot of voltage also. its a good thing to remember.


----------

